# San Lorenzo sylvaticus tadpole w/ legs



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

There's more of them in the water but this is the only one I could get anything like a pic of in there:


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Exciting! Good luck!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats on your continued success!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks - parents breeding back before these eggs were laid:


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations. Keep up the good work.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It's great that he's got legs! LOL

Nice pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Adults:


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow awesome stuff! Just for reference, lets say hypothetically, if you were to sell the pair, about how much would some proven San Lorenzos go for?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well actually each pic there is a separate frog, they're a trio. Prices on proven pairs/groups of histrionicus group frogs would be probably be pretty up there since CB young unsexed frogs would probably be between 600-1000 depending


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is simply awesome, I love to see people having success with rarer frogs like this, it makes it seem feasible that we may have some rare egg feeders available in the US in the coming years


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Those are some beautiful frogs! Congrats on the success and i'd say keep it up but you probably arent all that involved in this process  i hope your frogs keep up the good work  they are obviously well cared for.

Georgia


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Still looks like a little bit of tail on there:


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

A new one that came out about a day later:










This one has some backup:


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

First one to come down out of the brom to the ground:


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Any Updates?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

VenomR00 said:


> Any Updates?


Yeah here are some from about a month ago:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/66252-some-new-froglet-juvi-pics.html

they're growing pretty good, here's a pic from a couple of days ago of a froglet with an adult:


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Very sweet frogs!


----------



## TExeter (Apr 15, 2009)

Top draw stuff.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Froglet getting kind of large:


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

ChrisK said:


> Froglet getting kind of large:


Wow, it sure is... congrats and continued good luck..


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Some more of the froglets:


















































With mother:


----------

